# Die Gilde Erebos <Dethecus> sucht...



## Celestia (24. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,

die am 16.03.2009 gegründete Gilde Erebos auf dem Server Dethecus sucht derzeit noch Verstärkung für Ihren Raidpool im Hinblick auf Ulduar.

Unser Ziel ist es erfolgreich zu raiden. Wir wollen nicht nur stupide Content abfarmen sondern auch die Achievments angehen, um uns immer wieder zu fordern. Dies gilt sowohl für den derzeitigen Content als auch für den kommenden!

*Wir Raiden Donnerstag, Sonntag, Montag, Dienstag von 18.45 - 23 Uhr*

Sartharion mit 3 Drachen wurde auch schon besiegt.

*Welche Klassen suchen wir?*

1 Magier
1 Tankpaladin
1 Vergelterpaladin
1 Heilpaladin
1 Disziplinpriester
1 Heilpriester
1 Verstärker Schamane
1 Todesritter

*Was erwarten wir von Dir?*

- geistiges Mindestalter von 18 Jahren
- Du solltest 3 der 4 Raidtage anwesen sein
- Kritikfähigkeit 
- Geduld
- Zuverlässigkeit
- Teamgeist
- ein vorhandenes Headset und die Möglichkeit auch etwas zu sagen im Raid
- Forenaktivität
- sehr gute Leistungen in Raids 
- Du hast Sartharion schon mit 2 Drachen im 25 Heroic Modus gelegt
- Du hast alle Bosse des derzeitigen Contents besiegt
- T7,5 Equip und reichlich Heroic Items sollten schon vorhanden sein

*Was bieten wir dir?*

- Einen ruhig und kontrolliert geleiteten Raid
- einen Teamspeak Server
- ein Forum
- die möglickeit den kompletten Content zu erspielen und die nötigen Achievments zu schaffen
- anmeldungen über den Ingame Kalender damit keiner zusätzlichen Aufwand betreiben muss
- bei entsprechender Leistung und Aktivität bieten wir einen Raidplatz in unserer Gemeinschaft

Solltest Du interesse an unserer Gilde haben empfehlen wir Dir unser Forum (http://erebos.de.pn/forum) in dem du dich gerne weiter informieren und bewerben kannst. Für genauere Fragen stehen dir in Game auch gerne folgende Spieler bereit: Schauma, Daniah, Dragonblade, Linuscha, Ishyzou, Nekekami.

Serverübergreifende Bewerbungen sind selbstverständlich gern gesehen.

Wir freuen uns auf Deine Bewebung

Mit freundlichen Grüße
Der Senat der Gilde
*EREBOS*


----------



## Celestia (25. März 2009)

/push


----------



## Celestia (28. März 2009)

/push 

Wir suchen weiterhin nach oben genannten Klassen und freuen uns über jede Bewerbung


----------

